# What is your all time favorite fighting game? (video game)



## Dragon Fist (Aug 30, 2005)

Mine was Streetfighter 2.
Then I got into Tekken 2.
I also like fight night round 2 (xbox)

Now i am looking for a new fighting game.

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 30, 2005)

Streetfighter Alpha 3


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 30, 2005)

Mortal Kombat 2


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2005)

Mortal Combat 2 and Tekken Tag


----------



## bignick (Aug 30, 2005)

Kung Fu for the NES

or Karate Champ


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 30, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Kung Fu for the NES
> 
> or Karate Champ


Forgot about Karate champ. It was annoying though, could only get so far! But it was one of those really good early games. Lots of fun...


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 30, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Kung Fu for the NES
> 
> or Karate Champ


Karate Champ!!!

Man, I almost forgot about that one. I used to play that one for hours. It was one of the first fighting games that I really liked.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 30, 2005)

it's a toss up between Soul Calibur II, Virtua Fighter 4, and Tekken Tag, each has their strong points and characters that no other game has.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 30, 2005)

Dead or Alive 3 and Clayfighter.


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2005)

Shaq Fu?


----------



## Shu2jack (Aug 31, 2005)

Burger Time. Old, old school.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd have to go with Tekken Tag or any of the Virtual Fighter series.


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 31, 2005)

tekken 2 all the way! Tag is cool, but 2 is the one that i still have regular challenges with my mate on, we're both about as good as each other and so its now a case of who can psyche the other one out during play! First to 10 wins, when it gets to 9, the heart starts pounding!


----------



## ginshun (Sep 1, 2005)

Soul Calibur/Soul Calibur II by a long shot.

 Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 1, 2005)

Used to be RTCW, for the last 5 years..

Now I play TC:E exclusivly, and very hooked... Best of all, its all based on FREE SOFTWARE.  Got your attention now??

http://truecombat.com/intro.php


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 1, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Mortal Kombat 2


Agreed.


----------



## kid (Sep 2, 2005)

it was a jet li game for playstation 2.  the moves and combos in it were intense and you got to be jet li. 


kid


----------



## Loki (Sep 2, 2005)

Not really my genre of choice, but I'd say Bushido Blade 2 for PS. I barely played it, but the health system was so great, and the fact that it had a side-scroller mode was so retro (in the good sense)...

 I propose Bushido Blade 3 for Nintendo Revolution.


----------



## slatter2008 (Oct 15, 2005)

i like kengo master of bushido myself


----------



## mantis (Oct 15, 2005)

COME HERE!
mortal kombat 2, 3, 4
sometimes hocky games can be fighting games as well...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 16, 2005)

Tobal No.1


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

I never got into these types of games.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 16, 2005)

Kid, The game was Rise to Honor


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 16, 2005)

All the Tekkens, all the MK and DOA


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 16, 2005)

well I personally liked Dragonball Z:Budokai 3 but as for a more strategy (and realism as weird as it sounds for fighting games) I gotta say Tekken 5, it's got everything! the first 3 Tekken games and faster action then Tekken 4 and all of the characters, perfect game to bring to a small party of martial artists.

And does anybody remember erghiez? (not sure on the spelling)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

They're making a fighting game from the movie The Warriors:
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/16/arts/16schi.html

Great idea! I love that movie.

"Warriors...come out and plaaa-aaa-aaay..."


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> They're making a fighting game from the movie The Warriors:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/16/arts/16schi.html
> 
> Great idea! I love that movie.
> ...


 
Oh maaaaan... I saw commercials. I will be at Best Buy first thing in the morning of its release, crescent kicking any 12 year old that gets in my way!!!!!  :EG:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

LOL! My 15 year old is pretty excited about it, so he may be one of those impediments! He has some training, but you'll probably be able to get through him.


----------



## ajs1976 (Oct 30, 2005)

Shu2jack said:
			
		

> Burger Time. Old, old school.


 
1985ish.  I'm starting to feel old.  I wish I still had my old intellivision.


----------



## lulflo (Oct 31, 2005)

Killer Instinct for Super NES.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

mine is a toss up between TEKKEN or MORTAL KOMBAT. they are both great games but are completly different.


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 21, 2005)

Samurai Showdown II.  :supcool:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 21, 2005)

Bushido Blade.

I like the fact that you have no "life meter" you only have skill...  a killing blow with a sword actually KILLS, etc...

Plus I like the fact that if you hold the "block" button you dont block... you have to time the block with the opponents strike.

Thats definatley a series Id like to see revived.


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 21, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Bushido Blade.
> 
> I like the fact that you have no "life meter" you only have skill...  a killing blow with a sword actually KILLS, etc...
> 
> ...



Wow...a fighting game that has actual killing blows!  Doesn't sound like the typical video arcade game.  Which system has it, or is it a PC game?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 21, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Wow...a fighting game that has actual killing blows! Doesn't sound like the typical video arcade game. Which system has it, or is it a PC game?


 
It was for the original Playstation.

It was, all things considered, the most "realistic" sword combat game I had played at the time...



> Well, for starters, there are no energy bars, no time limit, no "ring out," and no special moves. A single, well-placed strike can kill. Killing your opponent dishonorably is a big no-no, and the game ends prematurely if you do so. The biggest difference, however, is in how the game actually plays. In a fighting game like SOUL EDGE, button-smashing can actually get you pretty far. Not so in BUSHIDO BLADE. The keys to successfully defeating your opponents here are timing, parrying, what position you're in (high, normal, or low &#8212; your attacks and blocking ability is affected by this), the strengths and weights of both your character and your opponent, and what weapons you're using.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Nov 23, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Bushido Blade.
> 
> I like the fact that you have no "life meter" you only have skill... a killing blow with a sword actually KILLS, etc...
> 
> ...


 
Now this sounds like a game I would love to play


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 23, 2005)

You know, you could just put the life meter down to 10 or 20 % and then you'd have the same effect as a killing blow.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> You know, you could just put the life meter down to 10 or 20 % and then you'd have the same effect as a killing blow.


 
Its not the same when you can master 30 different 10 button combos that are easily blocked buy a guy holding down the *B* Button.

It was... sword combat.  You dont hit a guy in the arm and he keeps using teh arm to fight like most fighting games, where the weapons were for visual effect only.  You hit a guy in the leg and he falls down, and doesnt stand back up.  He lays there, and can pretty much only swing the sword side to side as he bleeds out.

Its NOT the same.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2005)

I got to thinking about some of the Fighters I used to play... In No Particular order, the ones I would love to see revived (or are still being made in some cases)

Dead or Alive Ultimate (Xbox)

Eternal Champions (Sega Genesis)

Bushido Blade (PS)

Budokan (PC)

Uchi-Mata (Commodore 64) (Hey, how could you not LOVE a JUDO game)


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 23, 2005)

Crippling blow, no. Killing blow, yes. Does that clarify for you?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Crippling blow, no. Killing blow, yes. Does that clarify for you?


 
Just find a copy and play it.  You'll see what I mean.



Its not just "another fighter" with the life meter turned down.


----------



## Odin (Nov 24, 2005)

I remember bushido blade,!you ever play bushido blade 2,that was better that last boss was dman annoying though there was no time limit either,i had a match with a mate once that lasted over an hour!
and in the sequel they decided to put in a cowboy character that had a machine gun....for what reason I dont know.

best fighting game on the market now is snk vs cap 2 come on ryu vs kyo!
and tekken 5.


----------

